# Shredding The Snow!



## yokochrist (Jan 16, 2012)

http://youtu.be/vij1QHH92TQ


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I'm snow jealous. lol


----------



## yokochrist (Jan 16, 2012)

Funny!


----------

